# feeding cactus to baby leopard..



## verda (Jul 21, 2014)

I was wonder how I am suppose to feed cactus to my 6 months old leopard tortoise. I wanted to add it to his outdoor enclosure and was wondering is it ok to do that, would the needles on the cactus harm him in any way?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 21, 2014)

We feed cactus to our hatchlings right from the start. We select the new growth that have absolutely no spines at all!


----------



## Elohi (Jul 21, 2014)

I slice thin slices with a big knives, and then mince. Then I spread it out over their greens. My baby Leo's love cactus. I still mince some and also offer larger pieces to my Leo's since they are getting close to 1 yr old. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Jul 21, 2014)

Elohi(Earth)


----------



## verda (Jul 21, 2014)

thanks... and that salad plate sure looks yummy


----------



## verda (Jul 21, 2014)

So should I grow the cactus outside of the enclosure then?


----------



## Elohi (Jul 21, 2014)

I am growing some in a pot outside of their enclosure. If you can block them from eating one in your enclosure, I think that would work too. Someday they'll be big enough to nom it to a nub if you don't block it off somehow haha! 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Jul 21, 2014)

I also buy cactus at Walmart because it's the closest store that keeps it regularly. It's super cheap too. I can get 3 good size pads for .80


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom (Jul 21, 2014)

We feed it to ours with their breakfast


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2014)

We feed them the spineless varieties, so the spines are not really an issue.

If you plant them in the enclosure they will eventually be eaten. 

I prefer to feed whole pads to my torties rather than chop them up. For babies I use tiny little new pads that are very tender and spineless.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 21, 2014)

Tom said:


> We feed them the spineless varieties, so the spines are not really an issue.
> 
> If you plant them in the enclosure they will eventually be eaten.
> 
> I prefer to feed whole pads to my torties rather than chop them up. For babies I use tiny little new pads that are very tender and spineless.


The ones here have needle sharp precession & are really actually tiny knives trying to kill us I remember once when they hurt my fingers, stomach, and tongue (I tried to remove on from my finger with my teeth & ended up getting it on my tongue  ) I hope I find spineless one!


----------



## Neal (Jul 21, 2014)

I feed both whole pads and chopped up cactus. Here's what I use:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GFFP0HW/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Takes about 2 seconds to chop it up and very little clean up. I use spineless and spiney types of opuntia, but the big spines are easily removed with a couple of cuts with a machete.


----------



## tortdad (Jul 21, 2014)

You can burn off the spines with the stove or some fire


----------



## tortdad (Jul 21, 2014)

Tom said:


> We feed them the spineless varieties, so the spines are not really an issue.
> 
> If you plant them in the enclosure they will eventually be eaten.
> 
> I prefer to feed whole pads to my torties rather than chop them up. For babies I use tiny little new pads that are very tender and spineless.




I've seen the elephant ear prickly pear cactus in some of your pics. How do your torts like the fruit from them?


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 21, 2014)

tortdad said:


> You can burn off the spines with the stove or some fire


Do this ONLY with adult supervision, we DO NOT want to be sued because some kid wanted to feed the tortoise cactus, thank you


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2014)

tortdad said:


> I've seen the elephant ear prickly pear cactus in some of your pics. How do your torts like the fruit from them?




I'm not sure which ones that would be. I have about 10-12 different types. I feed the fruit from any of them that produce it and my tortoises like it all. I just fed out some cactus fruit today as a matter of fact.


----------



## verda (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks Tom, that's actually handy to have around also, I cook a lot so that would help with my prepping.


----------



## tortdad (Jul 21, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Do this ONLY with adult supervision, we DO NOT want to be sued because some kid wanted to feed the tortoise cactus, thank you




Said in my best Bevis and Butthead voice... Hu hu hu, fire! Fire!


----------



## tortdad (Jul 21, 2014)

verda said:


> I was wonder how I am suppose to feed cactus to my 6 months old leopard tortoise. I wanted to add it to his outdoor enclosure and was wondering is it ok to do that, would the needles on the cactus harm him in any way?



I see your profile says you live in Houston. What side of town are you on? I live in cypress on 290 and the Grand Parkway.


----------



## tortdad (Jul 21, 2014)

HEB and walmart both sell cactus pads with the spines already off.


----------



## verda (Jul 21, 2014)

Actually I'm right there by 99/Westpark Toll or u can say right there by Cinco Ranch


----------



## verda (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks tortdad, I think I might try buying them instead of growing them, afraid the dogs might get into it now that I think about it. My english bulldog likes to smell the flowers, and my frenchie likes to eat them lol ... wow u dont live too far away from me.


----------



## verda (Jul 23, 2014)

So how often and how much should we feed a 7 month old baby leo ? I fed him some today and he seem to just love it.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 23, 2014)

verda said:


> So how often and how much should we feed a 7 month old baby leo ? I fed him some today and he seem to just love it.


It's very good to feed... Just vary his diet... Check the diet sheets and you can understand  opuntia is fed more than others (you still need variation  )!


----------



## verda (Jul 23, 2014)

I do feed him a variety of food, I was missing cactus so I wanted to make sure I got it. Thanks! I want to get 2 more baby badly, but I want to make sure I know more about raising them correctly before I get my next two. In the meantime I am getting extra enclosures indoor and outdoor ready for the next 2, growing most of the food I use to feed them also. The wait is killing me! I enjoy watching them eat and do nothing all day ^_^


----------



## verda (Jul 23, 2014)

The shop next to my shop had a cactus plant that was blooming new pads and I got me some, and got a few old pads and is going to try growing them at home. Just need to keep them away from my dogs some how.


----------

